# [Screenshot-Thread] Crysis Screenshot-Wettbewerb mit MSI und Nvidia



## PCGH_Thilo (4. Februar 2011)

*In Zusammenarbeit mit MSI und Nvidia sucht PC Games Hardware als Vorbereitung für den baldigen Crysis-2-Start den besten Crysis-Screenshot. Als Preise winken drei MSI-Geforce-GTX-500-Grafikkarten mit Twin-Frozr-II-Kühlung im Gesamtwert von über 1.000 Euro.  *

Noch bevor mit Crysis 2 Ende März 2011 die nächste Shooter-Hoffnung von  Crytek in den Handel kommt, sucht PC Games Hardware zusammen mit MSI und  Nvidia den "besten" Crysis-Screenshot. Als Preise für die drei  Erstplatzierten gibt es drei Nvidia-Grafikkarten exklusiv von MSI zu  gewinnen: Die MSI Geforce GTX 580 Twin Frozr II OC, die MSI Geforce GTX 570 Twin Frozr II OC und die MSI Geforce GTX 560 Ti Twin Frozr II OC  - zusammen im Wert von über 1.000 Euro. So ist für den Crysis-2-Release  im März sichergestellt, dass die Gewinner über den passenden  Pixelbeschleuniger verfügen, der nebenbei noch leise arbeitet. 

*Die Regeln des Crysis-Screenshot-Wettbewerbs mit MSI* 
Der  Teilnahmeschluss ist der 01. März 2011. Unter allen Einsendungen wählt  PC Games Hardware 30 Screenshots aus und stellt diese der  PCGHX-Community zur Wahl. Pro Teilnehmer wird maximal ein Screenshot  herangezogen, gepostet werden dürfen auch mehrere. Die Gewinner werden schriftlich benachrichtigt und ihren  Forennamen öffentlich bekannt gegeben. Mitarbeiter der Sponsoren und der  Computec Media AG sowie deren Angehörige sind von der Teilnahme  ausgeschlossen.

Die Motiv-Wahl muss sich an Crysis-typischen  Settings orientieren, aus welchem Teil von Crysis (Crysis, Crysis  Warhead, Sandbox-Editor) der Screenshot stammt und ob Mods zum Einsatz  kommen, bleibt Ihnen überlassen. Der Fokus des Wettbewerbs liegt auf dem  fotografischen und künstlerischen Aspekt der Screenshots. Das Bild muss  im Forum von PC Games Hardware hochgeladen und als Anhang (!) dem  jeweiligen Post beigefügt werden, die Größe ist innerhalb der  Beschränkungen des Forums (900 Pixel Breite für von Hand eingebundene  Bilder) beliebig. 

*Die Preise des Crysis-Screenshot-Wettbewerbs mit MSI* 
In  Zusammenarbeit mit Nvidia und MSI verlost PC Games Hardware unter den  drei Siegern die folgenden Geforce-Grafikkarten: Die MSI Geforce GTX 580  Twin Frozr II OC, die MSI Geforce GTX 570 Twin Frozr II OC und die MSI  Geforce GTX 560 Ti Twin Frozr II OC. Alle Modelle sind mit der  MSI-exklusiven "Twin Frozr II"-Kühlung sowie "Military Class  II"-Komponenten ausgestattet und von Werk ab zugunsten einer höheren  Leistung übertaktet. Nvidia-typische Features wie GPU-PhysX, Stereo 3D  Vision Surround sowie eine hohe DirectX-11-Leistung sind natürlich mit  von der Partie. Der Gesamtwert der drei Geforce-Grafikkarten beträgt  über 1.000 Euro.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (4. Februar 2011)

In diesem Thread bitte nur Screenshots zum Wettbewerb veröffentlichen und keine Fragen posten.

Fragen bitte im anderen Thread zum Thema stellen


----------



## Punsher (4. Februar 2011)

Toller Wettbewerb! Freue mich schon auf die anderen Einsendungen!

edit: diese Screenshots stammen direkt aus Fraps und wurden nicht nachbearbeitet. Originale Auflösung war 2000x1600


----------



## pkroos (4. Februar 2011)

also ich hab zwar noch viele andere screenshots, finde aber diese hier besonders gut
p.s wer die anderen screenshots haben will sendet mir einfach ne pm


----------



## NODO-GT (4. Februar 2011)

amazing contest! well done PCGH, Crytek & MSI!

used photoshop only to resize images!


----------



## kress (4. Februar 2011)

Schöne Sache der Wettbewerb.

Wünsche allen beteiligten viel Glück.


----------



## ReVan1199 (4. Februar 2011)

Ich habe Crysis Wars (Sandbox)und eine eigene Config benutzt um die maximale Grafik bzw.die perfekte Texturqualität zu erreichen.
Benutzte Vegetation: mwtrees, NaturePack_Europe, Exodus Pines, Vanity Gras.


Auch DoF-Shader und Wasser-Shader habe ich für einige Bilder benutzt.
Das Bild das in dem Parkhaus spielt kommt aus dieser Map Crytek's Official Modding Portal | Crymod Downloads


----------



## dargo (4. Februar 2011)

Dann versuche ich es auch mal. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragozool (4. Februar 2011)

lets try it  na mal schauen ne


----------



## simpsonlisa (4. Februar 2011)

Crysis singleplayer


----------



## Saudumm (4. Februar 2011)

Dann pack ich mal aus.

Bis auf das Bild mit dem Wasserfall sinds Crysis-Standard-Maps mit veränderten TOD-Settings - Nix Photoshop oder sonstige Nachbearbeitung

Gruß
Saudumm

Edit: in besserer Auflösung hochgeladen 
Edit2: noch ein paar Bilder hinzugefügt. Jetzt reichts aber^^
Edit3: Es wird ja eh nur ein Bild ausgewählt, also reduzier ich die Menge soweit. wer die anderen bilder möchte -> pm


----------



## simpsonlisa (4. Februar 2011)

Crysis Singleplayer


----------



## DaHouse (4. Februar 2011)

*Meine Best of Crysis & Warhead Wettbewerbsbilder
*
viel Glück an allegrüße DaHouse aka. IntelQ9550Reaktor


----------



## doodlez (4. Februar 2011)

leider is mein Pc net so gut


----------



## OwNaGe (4. Februar 2011)

Bei den meisten wurde lediglich die ToD verändert. 2 sind von meinen eigenen Maps.


----------



## TheWinner095 (4. Februar 2011)

Jaja , will hier nicht so bescheiden sein. also meine Screenshots ...die ersten beiden sind mit Photoshop bearbeitet aber die anderen sind nur ingame footage:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


[


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Superheld (4. Februar 2011)

hier meine


----------



## Sarge_70 (4. Februar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Crysis Warhead.


----------



## Mentos.DE (4. Februar 2011)

Mal meine bescheidenen Einsendungen. Editor+ToD Settings, sonst nichts weiter.

Edit: Da hauen welche noch nicht hin.
Edit²: Fixed.


----------



## Holzgeist (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Fragen zum Wettbewerb] Crysis-Screenshot-Wettbewerb mit Nvidia und MSI*

Also ich hab mal bei mir einige screens von meienn crysis zeiten rausgesucht 

hoffe sie gefallen euch =D


----------



## Holzgeist (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Fragen zum Wettbewerb] Crysis-Screenshot-Wettbewerb mit Nvidia und MSI*

Teil 2


----------



## Holzgeist (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Fragen zum Wettbewerb] Crysis-Screenshot-Wettbewerb mit Nvidia und MSI*

Teil 3   das wars =D


----------



## Holzgeist (4. Februar 2011)

Hab hier auch ein paar bilder =D


----------



## Holzgeist (4. Februar 2011)

Teil 2


----------



## Holzgeist (4. Februar 2011)

Teil 3


----------



## spy303 (4. Februar 2011)

Crysis zu später Stunde


----------



## AMD (4. Februar 2011)

Ich setzte hier mal nicht so auf Ultra Grafik sondern einfach lustige Dinge - schließlich ist Grafik nicht alles und vllt. wird auch mal ein anderer Faktor gewinnen


----------



## Iconoclast (4. Februar 2011)

Na, da lese ich schon so lange auf PCGH, aber dafür muss ich mich dann doch mal anmelden.


----------



## suppamario74 (4. Februar 2011)

Un'nu ich mit meiner "Krücke" 
Teil 1


----------



## suppamario74 (4. Februar 2011)

Teil 2


----------



## kero81 (4. Februar 2011)

Da hab ich doch auch was schönes! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kero81 (4. Februar 2011)

Teil 2




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pkroos (4. Februar 2011)

noch mehr screens....


----------



## ilovepc-games-hardware (4. Februar 2011)

hab hier auch einen netten alten screenshot gefunden 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ilovepc-games-hardware (4. Februar 2011)

ups doppelpost


----------



## AMD (4. Februar 2011)

Teil 2 im PCGH Stil 
Nehmt es nicht persönlich, dass ich PCGH zum schluss in die Luft gejagt hab


----------



## SXFreak (5. Februar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bruchbude (5. Februar 2011)

Die Bilder zeigen das ganz normale Spiel, nicht außergewöhnliches, keine Grafikmods oder sonstige Verbesserungen, sondern einfach nur eine besondere Situation: Die letzten Augenblicke von Psycho.
So intensiv kann man Spiele erleben, wenn man sich drauf einlässt. (Und Eyefinity tut sein übriges...)
Screenshot 13 zeigt seinen letzten Wimpernschlag und ist der mit dem ich ans Rennen gehen möchte.


----------



## simpsonlisa (5. Februar 2011)

Crysis singleplayer


----------



## totovo (5. Februar 2011)

So dann will ich auch mal den ersten Teil meiner Screenshotsammlung präsentieren!

Orginalauflösung ist/war 3840x2160




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## SXFreak (5. Februar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leandros (5. Februar 2011)

Bissl rumgespielt 

Wobei ich gegen eure wahrscheinlich nicht ankomme. Seehr gute Screens dabei, da merkt man was Crysis für ein Potential hat!


----------



## Corn696 (5. Februar 2011)

So ich habe mich jetzt auch mal kurz dran versucht ein paar gute Screenshots hinzu bekommen.


----------



## Council (5. Februar 2011)

Huhu

hier mal ein paar von mir, die zu Crysis passen, darunter auch eine Broadway- Aufführung von Crysis^^ An die Mods erinner ich mich nicht im Speziellen, hab da auch viel zuviel Chaos in den Ordnern, aber man kann alle auf crymod.com finden. Die Bilder sind unbearbeitet, abgesehen von den schwarzen Balken und der Schrift. Und viele liebe Grüße an die Leute aus dem HQ 

lg


----------



## vw16 (5. Februar 2011)

Oh Council auch mit dabei da kann ich ja gleich einpacken, aber ich Versuch mal mein Glück
Meine besten Pics bis  jetzt


----------



## Torque (5. Februar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



and attachments


----------



## maniac2109 (5. Februar 2011)

Hier ist meiner. Zwar nicht das typische Palmen-Setting, sondern etwas düsterer (orientiert an der Warhead-map mit den brennenden Bäumen)... vielleicht gefällt er euch ja


----------



## nomad8x (5. Februar 2011)

@Iconoclast

cool Bilder von meiner Map  und von mir kommen auch noch welche...


----------



## [LSD]Timewarp82 (5. Februar 2011)

Servus  Top-Contest seitens PCGH, MSI & NVidia 

Rechne mir zwar keine Chancen, poste aber trotzdem paar Pics 




*Auf gutes gelingen Euch allen* 



*Sind alles während dem Zocken gemachte Bilder, Bilder auf den Maps der Singleplayerkampagne (Time of Day angepasst, Zock-Autoexec.cfg), nichts mit Photoshop oder sonstigem bearbeitet*


----------



## raygro (5. Februar 2011)

moin.
habe mir zwar nicht alle screens angesehen, aber es sind sehr viele schöne dabei.

meine sind alle aus dem spielgeschehen heraus und nicht so gut wie viele andere hier, aber ich poste sie trotsdem;]

mfg





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NeoSephiroth (5. Februar 2011)

_*Vorschau auf Crysis 3*_ 

*Ein entfernter Planet vor und nach der Alien Invasion.^^*

Das Stargate ist von mir in Sketchup gemoddelt. Die Texturen dafür hab ich auch selbst gemacht. Die Map selbst ist von mir in der Crysis Wars Sandbox 2 erstellt worden.


----------



## AndyIII (5. Februar 2011)

Dann mal meine.. 
Ein paar auch aus der (meiner) Mod Noname Island 2


----------



## HardLineR (5. Februar 2011)

Ich habe ein bisschen an meiner Config rumgebastelt und dieses Bild direkt mit dem Sandbox2 editor gerendert.


----------



## ODemuth (5. Februar 2011)

So ich habe heir auch noch einige Bilder, einige haben indirekt was mit Crysis zu tuen. Zum Beisplei mein Airbus, aber wenn man das Leitwerk und den Schritfzug ansieht hat es doch was mit Crysis zu tuen


----------



## GTA 3 (5. Februar 2011)

So hier sind meine Werke dazu. Es werden noch weitere dazu kommen! 

So hier sind jetzt 15 Fotos. Mehr müssen denk ich nicht sein, aber ein paar hab ich noch.


----------



## Kaffee und Kuchen (5. Februar 2011)

Super Aktion  (es folgen weitere Exemplare)


----------



## dave1921 (5. Februar 2011)

Habe hier auch ein paar Bilder (Crysis Singleplayer), ohne Mods oder veränderte Einstellungen. Habe die Bilder nur ein bisschen zugeschnitten.


----------



## Fussballchecker (5. Februar 2011)

Keine Mods, maximale Details


----------



## pkroos (5. Februar 2011)

nächste runde....


----------



## T'PAU (5. Februar 2011)

Naja gegen eure hammergeilen Pics kann ich zwar nicht anstinken, aber imho hatten wir Panzer mit Nuklear-Ammo und Helicopter-Rundflüge noch nicht! 

Btw. geile Aktion PCGH!


----------



## Tom Yum 72 (5. Februar 2011)

Da mach ich auch mit 
Alle Bilder im Editor erstellt,nichts nachträglich verändert :


----------



## Ex3cut3r (6. Februar 2011)

Mache auch mal mit 

Viel glück an alle


----------



## dragonbane (6. Februar 2011)

Hier ist mein Beitrag zum Wettbewerb 

*Titel: Crytek VIP Club*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Viele Grüße und noch einen schönen Tag 

PS: Im Anhang ist das gleiche Bild auch nochmal in 1080p, damit man sich die Details genauer anschauen kann.


----------



## [LSD]Timewarp82 (6. Februar 2011)

Ich leg mal nach, dürfte bis nächstes WE wohl kaum was neues von mir kommen 

Wie gehabt ( Crysis 1.21 / SP-Kampagne mit angepasster ToD & Autoexec.cfg) / nichts bearbeitet oder so


----------



## m1kraft (6. Februar 2011)

blos gut das ich rechtzeitig die richtige Taste in der Situation gefunden hatte


----------



## Raeven (6. Februar 2011)

Das macht für mich Crysis aus, geile Grafik.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (6. Februar 2011)

Keine Mods, keine Veränderung...so wie Crysis bei mir in 2048x1152 mit 16xAF und 8xAA bei den Maximalsten Settings aussieht:


----------



## TheMegaMaster (6. Februar 2011)

*Guten Tag Community,*

hab mich grade spontan dazu entschlossen auch mit Auswahl meiner 
Screenshots an diesem Wettbewerb hier teilzunehmen. Diese sind, in 
entsprechender Reihen-folge:


*Alabaster*
Eine idyllische, dichte Waldszenerie, bei der das Augenmerk besonders auf 
realistischster Gestaltung lag. Im Sandbox 2 Editor komplett eigens gebaut, 
ohne Modifikationen - ohne optische Nachbearbeitungen.

*Desert Storm
*Der Screenshot zeigt die Auswirkungen der Alieninvasion auf Nordafrika. 
Chronologisch ist er also nach den Ereignissen aus Crysis 1 anzusiedeln. Im 
Sandbox 2 Editor komplett eigens gebaut, mit vereinzelten Modifikationen 
_(Vignette Mod. von Crymod)_ - ohne optische Nachbearbeitungen.

*Shore*
Eine für Crysis markante tropische Küstenlandschaft zwischen zerklüfteten 
Felsen und mit strahlender Farbgebung. Im Sandbox 2 Editor komplett 
eigens gebaut, ohne Modifikationen - ohne optische Nachbearbeitungen.

*Homefront*
Ein parallel zur Handlung von Crysis 2 spielender Screenshot. Verzweifelt 
versuchen versprengte Einheiten der US Army die Invasion in den Wäldern 
Amerikas zu stoppen, während auch der Kampf um New York in vollem 
Gange ist. Im Sandbox 2 Editor komplett eigens gebaut, mit Modifikationen 
_(European Forest Mod. von Crymod / Helicopter Mod. von Crymod)_ - ohne 
optische Nachbearbeitungen.

Viele Grüße und viel Glück allen Teilnehmern!

_TheMegaMaster_​


----------



## pkroos (6. Februar 2011)

die konkurrenz hier ist ziemlich gut!


----------



## Carvahall (6. Februar 2011)

Mal ein paar Crysis Tiltshifts von mir.

Bearbeitet in Photoshop...

mfg CRV

Edit: Wurde im crysis Sandbox editor gemacht.


----------



## Ahnedos (6. Februar 2011)

So, dann werd ich hier auch mal dran teilnehmen 
Hab das Spiel leider nicht mehr installiert, aber noch 
ein paar ältere Screenshots gefunden.


----------



## Jarafi (6. Februar 2011)

Abend,
So ich möchte mich auch beteiligen 

Sind sowohl von Crysis als auch von Warhead, bei Crysis hat Nomad andere Nansuittexturen  und den Real Lifesis Mod


----------



## nomad8x (6. Februar 2011)

Hab hier nochmal ein paar Bilder aus meiner aktuellen Map "Invaded Paradise"


----------



## Sarge_70 (6. Februar 2011)

Crysis & Warhead​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Black_Beetle (6. Februar 2011)

Krass ich male mir nicht viel Hoffnung aus. Jedoch Hoffnung ist ein Puzzleteil zum Erfolg.


----------



## Black_Beetle (6. Februar 2011)

Teil 2


----------



## Eeeekst! (6. Februar 2011)

Hallo,

da mach ich doch auch mal mit!
Alle Screenshots stammen aus dem Game Crysis, ohne nachbearbeitung!

MfG


----------



## #tnb | Hannibal (6. Februar 2011)

Hallo und servus,

hier sind von mir auch zwei Screenshots aus Crysis.
Wünsche allen Teilnehmern viel Glück!

Gruß Hanni


----------



## ArnoGK (6. Februar 2011)

Hier mal ein paar von mir.

Kommen bestimmt noch ein paar dazu .


----------



## aNTa (6. Februar 2011)

Hier ein paar Bilder von mir, gemacht in "Crysis" ohne Mods oder andere Bearbeitung.


----------



## molmike (6. Februar 2011)

Hoffe euch gefällts , es werden nicht die einzigen bleiben . Ansonsten gilt auch hier nichts nachbearbeitet ! Alles der Editor !
MFg


----------



## Jy-Falc00n (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Fragen zum Wettbewerb] Crysis-Screenshot-Wettbewerb mit Nvidia und MSI*

Moin!

Also, ich bin modder und arbeite jetzt schon seit über einem Jahr an meiner Mod "Storm". Da sich das ganze vom Art-Design etwas von Crysis unterscheided wollte ich frage ob das immer noch als "Crysis-Typisch" angesehen wird. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gekämpft wird immer noch gegen die Koreaner und ich könnte auch mehr Action lastigere Screenshot machen.


----------



## Tom Yum 72 (7. Februar 2011)

teil 2, wieder alle im Editor gemacht,nichts nachbearbeitet :


----------



## Delta_of_death (7. Februar 2011)

Meine besten Bilder


----------



## Whoosaa (7. Februar 2011)

Seltsam, dass pro Person unendlich Screens erlaubt sind..
Naja, in dem Fall hier mal meine 4  noch erhaltenen besten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tiz92 (7. Februar 2011)

Ich hab zwar keine Chance, aber versuchen kann man ja.


----------



## luluthemonkey (7. Februar 2011)

Viel Glück euch allen!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _wile_ (7. Februar 2011)

So... auch von mir ein paar Screenshots. PS: Das Bild mit dem Koreaner der das Gesicht so verzieht und auch die anderen...da wurde noch nichts bearbeitet


----------



## Bartman (7. Februar 2011)

Hier meine Fav's 

keine Ahnung wie ich hier ne Miniansicht machen kann???

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/59894-bartman-albums.html


----------



## membrane (7. Februar 2011)

hier meine favoriten!


----------



## Sarge_70 (7. Februar 2011)

Einfach die Screenshots von eurer Festplatte unter : Erweitert >> Daten anhängen >> Anhänge verwalten hochladen.


----------



## pkroos (7. Februar 2011)

hab jetzt mal paar screenshots nachgemacht


----------



## kingcoolstar (7. Februar 2011)

hir ein Bild von mir


----------



## Reigenspieler (7. Februar 2011)

Das was die Cryengine gut kann. Einen sehr schönen Palmenstrand zeichnen  ! Er erinnert mich ein bisschen an die Seychellen ^^ ...


----------



## TheMegaMaster (7. Februar 2011)

Einen hab ich noch. 


*War
*Nun hat die Armee der Aliens auch Europa erreicht. Nachdem Spanien, 
Frankreich und Italien überrollt wurden formiert sich im Vorland der Alpen eine
 Gefechtslinie aus Kampfeinheiten der Bundeswehr. Im Sandbox 2 Editor 
komplett eigens gebaut, ohne Modifikationen - ohne optische Nachbearbeitungen.


----------



## SXFreak (7. Februar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NIGHTMARE1984 (8. Februar 2011)

dann versuche ich auch mal mein glück und wünsche den andren teilnemer  auch noch viel glück


zum bild 1 dachte ich mir nur hehe jetzt erst mal füsse hoch legen und eine pause machen von crysis xD



zum bild 3 dachte ich nur nice fehler- bug in game xD


----------



## bigmasta (8. Februar 2011)

Hier noch mein Beitrag, zu sehen ist meine Crysis Wars Map "Gerilim 2"

Wünsche allen viel Glück...


----------



## KleenerWolle (8. Februar 2011)

Hier paar Screenshots von meinem Mod, die Karte handelt im Bergdorf Pobershau im Erzgebirge


----------



## NostromO242 (8. Februar 2011)

Ich versuch´s erstmal mit meiner alten Gurke hier.Mein E-***** ist sehr klein mit einer GTX260


----------



## Vasili8181 (8. Februar 2011)

Urlaub


----------



## Robert995 (8. Februar 2011)

crysis/win xp/aax8/single player/grafik hoch/ xD



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HeaDCorE (8. Februar 2011)

Versuch


----------



## senkaka (8. Februar 2011)

Da versuch ich mal mein Glück 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K1ngK3no (8. Februar 2011)

Versuch ich auch mal mein Glück


----------



## raygro (8. Februar 2011)

nachschlag.
eine sehr schönen map wie ich finde;]


----------



## stingray (9. Februar 2011)

Hier ein paar von mir


----------



## nomad8x (9. Februar 2011)

und noch ein paar von mir .


----------



## Yakusa (9. Februar 2011)

Hallo alle zusammen,

hier ein paar von mir:


----------



## crowbar (9. Februar 2011)

Hallo,

hier ein paar shots von mir aus dem Sandboxeditor.
Wünsche viel Spass beim betrachten und allen anderen viel Glück! 

MfG


----------



## Bruce Willis (9. Februar 2011)

Hi ihr lieben ,

dad sind mene Pics^^ aus dem 1. Teil in Originaler Quali^^


----------



## cLANs (10. Februar 2011)

Mein Versuch:

.


----------



## mortviolente (10. Februar 2011)

hello, all


----------



## Coolone (10. Februar 2011)

.
*Crytek Complexity Case Mod - "Crysis-Screenshots"*
　

Bilder aus dem Spiel Crysis.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


　
Homepage:
EIZO Complexity Case Mod 2009 by Coolone

.


----------



## blaidd (10. Februar 2011)

Keine Ahnung, ob das zählt... Sind eigentlich jeweils drei Screenshots in einem 

Crysis in HDR


----------



## DrunkenMonkeyMS (10. Februar 2011)

So, dann hier auch mal meine 2cents 
Ich steht ja eigentlich auch eher auf Qualität statt Quantität, aber ich konnt mich einfach nicht entscheiden, deswegen tret ich die Entscheidung an euch ab 

Das vorletzte passt wahrscheinlich nicht so ganz rein, ist an sich ja auch kein einzelber shot, eher nen screen-strip.. aber egal  muss ja nicht ausgewählt werden. 
Den musste ich wegen der Größe aber ziemlich in der Qualität beschneiden


----------



## ArnoGK (10. Februar 2011)

Hab jetzt auch mal ein paar in Warhead gemacht...


Mit ein paar Konsolenbefehlen sieht Crysis doch ganz anders aus


----------



## Punsher (10. Februar 2011)

So zu meinem ersten Beitrag kommen nun 19 neue Screenshots dazu. Mich hat das Crysis-Fieber gepackt
Diesmal in Original-Auflösung belassen, damit keiner mit großem Monitor einen kleinen Screenshot "hochsamplen" muss. Keine Nachbearbeitung ausser JPEG Konvertierung. Szenen sind übrigens flüssig spielbar bei mir (in 2560x2048).

Ich hätte mich bei diesem Wettbewerb ja gerne auf einen Screenshot beschränkt, aber ich konnte mich einfach net entscheiden. PCGH-Redakteure müssen mir diese Last abnehmen


----------



## Punsher (10. Februar 2011)

Hier die restlichen 7


----------



## Heehoo (10. Februar 2011)

ein pic was ich in mein crysis ordner gefunden habe


----------



## GTA 3 (10. Februar 2011)

So, hier ist jetzt mein zweiter Post.


----------



## Daxter (10. Februar 2011)

Hallo,

dann will ich auch mal teilnehmen


----------



## kill_switch2 (10. Februar 2011)

sodala ich hab auch mal a paar Shoot´s gemacht denk zwar nicht das die unter die 30 besten kommen da ich sowas selten mach... aber an versuch isses auf jedenfall wert  viel spaß beim anschauen


----------



## molmike (11. Februar 2011)

Hier mein 2ter Teil , auch wieder ohne irgendwelche Photobearbeitung


----------



## Emperio (11. Februar 2011)

hier sind von mir welche die ich aus teil1 gemacht habe.

Gruss Emperio


----------



## e$cape (11. Februar 2011)

Hier auch welche von mir !


----------



## Sarge (11. Februar 2011)

Bis jetzt schon ne Menge guter shots dabei


----------



## HobbyDaddler (11. Februar 2011)

Dabei sein ist alles !


----------



## Masterslive (11. Februar 2011)

Hier sind meine Beiträge, ich bedanke mich an dieser Stelle nochmal für die Hilfestellungen von der netten Community hier 

(Die Bildgröße variert, da ich verschiedene modi im Editor verwendet hatte)


----------



## NostromO242 (11. Februar 2011)

Noch nen paar unbearbeitete Screener von mir,wer nicht wagt,der nicht gewinnt


----------



## e$cape (11. Februar 2011)

Hier mal mein zweiter post


----------



## Riflemen (12. Februar 2011)

Hi,
diese Bilder erinnern mich stark an meinen letzten Urlaub xD

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## Notebook-Freak (12. Februar 2011)

Ich wollte auch mal ein paar Screenies zu Crysis machen (echt ein Hammer Spiel)und vielleicht auch eine der Grafikkarten gewinnen (mir würde auch die 560GTX reichen).
Ich habe die Bilder mit einer HD5770 und Fraps gemacht.
Es wurde 100%ig nichts an den Bildern Nachbearbeitet bzw. im Nachhinein verändert (außer die Datei Namen).
Ich wollte die sehr schöne Grafik von Crysis im Ingame Modus hervorheben.
Crysis 2 werde ich mir aufjedenfall zulegen.
Die Grafik von dem Game soll ja noch besser werden als die des ersten Teils.


----------



## ollewa1991 (12. Februar 2011)

Die Screenshots wurden noch von meinem vorigen Rechner mit xfire aufgenommen und können zusammen mit anderen Screenshots dort auch nochmal angeschaut werden. 
ollewa's Screenshots - Xfire

Die Auflösung beträgt 1280x1024


----------



## D0nk3y (12. Februar 2011)

So hier sind meine Favoriten!


----------



## Jami (12. Februar 2011)

Und hier kommen meine:


----------



## Jurado18 (12. Februar 2011)

So hier meine Screenshots:


----------



## latinoramon (12. Februar 2011)

so hier sind mal meine. (Crysis WARHEAD & Crysis)
Ich offe euch gefallen sie.
Es ist sowieso schwer, da ausnahmslos hier jeder gute bilder hochgeladen hat, keines ist schlecht, wie soll man da einen favoriten herausfischen?!


----------



## plompi (12. Februar 2011)

Ich versuchs jetzt auch mal:


----------



## Eiche (12. Februar 2011)

von crysis warhead und wie gewünscht in 900px eingebunden



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jack ONeill (12. Februar 2011)

So ich versuch mich dann auch mal


----------



## SXFreak (13. Februar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## molmike (13. Februar 2011)

Tres ...... Und erneut Viel Spaß , ich hoffe euch gefällts !


----------



## molmike (13. Februar 2011)

So die mussten auch noch hinterher : ) Auch wieder Warhead , aber diesesmal ohne Ice Baby !!!


----------



## Black_Beetle (13. Februar 2011)

Teil 3


----------



## Black_Beetle (13. Februar 2011)

Teil 4


----------



## Uftherr (13. Februar 2011)

So, lese schon seit Jahren PCGH aber das ist ein Grund sich einzuloggen  Jetzt kommen meine Bilder. Aber wegen Council kann ich eh einpacken. Wenigstens ne GTX 560 
Ich hab die Bilder auf Imageshack hochgeladen damit ich nicht die Qualität runterschrauben muss. 
Hier zum Link:
ImageShack Album - 6 images
Ich mach dann auch welche von Kampfkopf!

_EDIT ADMIN: Da einige wirklich hübsche Bilder dabei sind, lade ich die Pics hier direkt hoch. Ansonsten dürfen die Bilder nicht teilnehmen. Was schade wäre._




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Star Wars (13. Februar 2011)

Bitte nicht sofort löschen, ist mein erstes mal und brauche ne Karte


----------



## hendrx (13. Februar 2011)

mein versuch


----------



## hendrx (13. Februar 2011)

und noch 4


----------



## Systembuilder (13. Februar 2011)

Hier eine Kostprobe meiner Geschmacklosigkeit:


----------



## TheGermanE (13. Februar 2011)

Wünsche allen viel Glück Super Wettbewerb 
Die Screenshots sind nicht nachbearbeitet!!!


----------



## AlexKL77 (13. Februar 2011)

3x Warhead


----------



## Tom Yum 72 (13. Februar 2011)

Viele geniale Bilder hier,sowas sollte man öfters machen.
Alle wieder im Editor gemacht,nichts nachbearbeitet.


----------



## Systembuilder (13. Februar 2011)

Noch ein Update:


----------



## J3r3my (13. Februar 2011)

Ich poste auch mal meine ersten Bilder... Weitere werden aufgrund der Möglichkeit folgen.


----------



## mari0 (13. Februar 2011)

Meine ersten Versuche, das eine Bild wurde nur mit GIMP bearbeitet.


----------



## Zuter (13. Februar 2011)

Toller Wettbewerb super Beiträge!

das Bild wurde auf meiner eigenen Map aufgenommen


----------



## J3r3my (13. Februar 2011)

Teil 2 - Teil 3 wird wohl in ein paar Wochen folgen


----------



## hendrx (14. Februar 2011)

*crysis, ohne mods, ohne bearbeitung *


----------



## Wincenty (14. Februar 2011)

Hier sind meine ersten 10 Screenis


----------



## Spieder3 (14. Februar 2011)

Hier mal meine besten Bilder von meiner Map. Hoffe die gefallen überhaupt jemand.


----------



## Chrjs (14. Februar 2011)

Und mein Beitrag zum Gewinnspiel.


----------



## Puls (14. Februar 2011)

Hallo PCGH Team




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




AMD X2 6000+ EE
OCZ DDR2-800 CL4
Asus Crosshair 590SLI
MSI GTX 460 HAWK
Windows 7 x32

Mfg


----------



## Biervulkan (14. Februar 2011)

Hier sind meine  Teil 1 (ich kann mich nicht entscheiden welche ich nehmen soll )


----------



## Biervulkan (14. Februar 2011)

Teil 2


----------



## Tiz92 (14. Februar 2011)

Jau... vielleicht hab ich glück...


----------



## Systembuilder (14. Februar 2011)

Ich kanns einfach nich lassen: Update 2:


----------



## Ion (14. Februar 2011)

Ich habe mich jetzt extra wegen dem Wettbewerb hier angemeldet. Habe ebenfalls ein paar Super Crysis Screenshots die bei einem Vramverbrauch von knapp 2GB entstanden sind:


----------



## Simlog (14. Februar 2011)

Der Typ mit dem Schlüssel sieht doch aus wie Till Schweiger oder ?


----------



## Wincenty (14. Februar 2011)

meine nächsten 7


----------



## HobbyDaddler (14. Februar 2011)

Was man da so alles rausholen kann


----------



## Simlog (14. Februar 2011)

So hab mal nen haufen gemacht, man darf ja unbegrenzt viele posten Part#1


----------



## Simlog (14. Februar 2011)

Part#2


----------



## Simlog (14. Februar 2011)

Part#3


----------



## Simlog (14. Februar 2011)

Part#4


----------



## Simlog (14. Februar 2011)

so letzter Doppelpost versprochen.

Part#5


----------



## molmike (14. Februar 2011)

numero cuarto , gibt noch denke ich cinco aber dann ist schluss !


----------



## molmike (14. Februar 2011)

cuarto 1.1 ....


----------



## Luigi20 (15. Februar 2011)

Salut,
hier von mir welche ohne anpassungen


----------



## Rince (15. Februar 2011)

Hallo,
hoffe ich hab hier ne chance


----------



## Dejavu123 (15. Februar 2011)

Hallöle,
will auch mal mein senf dazu geben und gewinnen


----------



## Karlose (15. Februar 2011)

Holla,
versuch auch mal mein Glück


----------



## Nadine22 (15. Februar 2011)

Hi ihr süßen ,
will auch was dickes gewinnen


----------



## Delta_of_death (15. Februar 2011)

Part 2


----------



## AlexKL77 (15. Februar 2011)

3 weitere,unbearbeitete Screens aus Warhead.


----------



## Simlog (15. Februar 2011)

so mal wieder ein Screen


----------



## Dude (15. Februar 2011)

Hier mal meine Pics


----------



## [P.W.N]UltraNOOB (16. Februar 2011)

Hoffe es gefällt
Alle Screenshots sind komplett unbearbeitet (lediglich die Größe wurde geändert)


----------



## latinoramon (16. Februar 2011)

Hier noch ein paar von mir (PART 2) (Crysis)


----------



## molmike (16. Februar 2011)

Genud des ganzen ... erstmal ; )  Beste Grüße , ich hoffe euch gefällts wie immer : )


----------



## Fireball-GT (16. Februar 2011)

Hey, toller Wettbewerb 
Hier mal meine 4 Lieblingsbilder.


----------



## latinoramon (16. Februar 2011)

Hier noch ein paar von mir (PART 2) (Crysis WARHEAD)


----------



## Fireball-GT (16. Februar 2011)

So und hier sind meine anderen Screens, vielleicht findet ihr ja eins von denen besser als die von mir zuerst gewählten. Ich möchte euch ja keine Bilder vorenthalten


----------



## XRacer (17. Februar 2011)

Super Wettbewerb !!  Klasse Idee 
Dann werd ich auch mal mein Glück versuchen.


----------



## gamestoplay (17. Februar 2011)

das wären meine


----------



## J@ck (17. Februar 2011)

Screenshots und kein Ende, dann probiere ich es natürlich auch mal.


----------



## dragonbane (18. Februar 2011)

Hier ist mein zweiter Beitrag zum Wettbewerb 

*Titel: Luftschlag gegen die drohende Alien Invasion*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Schönen Tag noch 

PS: Im Anhang wie immer das gleiche Bild auch nochmal in 1080p, damit man sich die Details genauer anschauen kann. 
Als Beweis, dass das ganze eine richtige Videosequenz ist, habe ich noch ein paar weitere Bilder beigelegt, die das ganze Bombardement zeigen. 

Sucht euch das schönste raus


----------



## molmike (18. Februar 2011)

...........


----------



## DrunkenMonkeyMS (18. Februar 2011)

Nocheinmal was altes von mir  Etwas 0815, aber was solls ^^


----------



## Marijuanaman (18. Februar 2011)

*Crysis ContestShot Part1*

Hey ho, ich warte gerade bis sommer um mir endlich das erste ma n PC zusammen zu bauen, mit einer der Grafikkarten muss ich erst garnich warten XD Wär supi. Bilder nich top qualy hab nur ne GT140, die bringts nich :/ sry.


----------



## GxGamer (18. Februar 2011)

Geile Bilder, da komm ich ja gar nit gegenan


----------



## combatmaster (19. Februar 2011)

Schon über 1400 Screenshots, da wird die Auswahl bestimmt nicht leicht.

Vielleicht ist was dabei …


----------



## NostromO242 (19. Februar 2011)

Und noch nen Versuch.Ist garnicht so einfach,aus einer 260er genug Dampf zu bekommen,um einerseits gute Shots zu bekommen und andererseits nicht mit 15 FPS daddeln zu müssen


----------



## Simlog (19. Februar 2011)

noch ein paar Bildchen.


----------



## nomad8x (20. Februar 2011)

So hier noch welche aus meiner neuesten Map die noch WIP ist.


----------



## CrankAnimal (20. Februar 2011)

hier mal meine shots.


----------



## Kuschluk (20. Februar 2011)

So hab das gefühl mit niedrigeren einstellungen sind die bilder farbenfroher und süßlicher -.- da sind so coole dabei ich frag mich ob ich das gleiche spiel habe ^^ GZ an alle die gewinnen werden mit ihren 1a pics die ich im game so nicht finden kann :p


----------



## CryMP (20. Februar 2011)

Hi, 

hier ein paar von mir, das vorletzte ist ein eigener Nachbau der GDC06 Map.

Die ersten 7 sind in Originalgröße


----------



## Marijuanaman (20. Februar 2011)

Sooo ich konnte nich widerstehen alsao hab ich nochma ne handvoll rausgepickt dir euch hoffentlich gefallen. Ich hab deutlich bessere im kopf die ich leider nich realisieren kann :/ Wenn ichs hinkrig kommt es noch hinzu.


----------



## Systembuilder (20. Februar 2011)

So das ist mein Letzt:


----------



## Xrais (20. Februar 2011)

so von mir gibts auch mal ein paar und zwar winterliche


----------



## Mr__47 (20. Februar 2011)

Hier der erste Teil meiner crysis screenshots... kommt noch 'n teil mit Screens aus Warhead (Eis) muss nur mal auf meiner Platte kramen ^^


----------



## Echelon (20. Februar 2011)

Top Sache mit den Screenshot Wettbewerb, bin mal gespannt, welche Motivart sich mehr bei der Jury durchsetzt Landschaftsaufnahmen oder z.B. Actionszenen.

Alles aus Crysis 1


----------



## SXFreak (20. Februar 2011)

Paar Bilder von mir......


----------



## Vektor (20. Februar 2011)

Ich bevorzuge hier mal den Editor, weil man damit viel mehr möglichkeiten hat. ich konzentriere mich mehr auf diese atemberaubenden Explosionen, welche leider schwieriger sind auf ein screen zu bekommen weil sie ja in ständiger Bewegung sind. Diese Bilder sind alles wirklich eigene Screenshots von den Karten, die ich selbst so aufgebaut habe. In diesen Bildern ist also eine Menge Arbeit dahinter.


----------



## superman1989 (20. Februar 2011)

*oh man  ich muss wieder crysis zocken  XD*


----------



## LucaGK (20. Februar 2011)

Ich hab schon so manche gute Screens gesehen ....


----------



## Gaib (21. Februar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das sind meine Bilder
Gaib
sry ich weiss nicht wie das mit den Miniaturanzeigen geht


----------



## LucaGK (21. Februar 2011)

Noch ein paar Bilder.


----------



## LucaGK (21. Februar 2011)

Der Rest .


----------



## Xrais (21. Februar 2011)

so hier sind nochmal 3 stück


----------



## Sushimann (22. Februar 2011)

Naja meinen Lieblings screenshot kann leider nicht Posten weil er aus Assasins Creed 2 is aber den aus Crysis find ich auch ganz ok^^


----------



## LucaGK (22. Februar 2011)

Ich hab noch ein paar alte Screenshots gefunden .


----------



## Revoluzzer (24. Februar 2011)

Dann versuch ich es auch mal, wird aber schon schwer genug bei der Auswahl


----------



## Isrian (24. Februar 2011)

Hier mal meine versuche, mit Standartconfigs, ohne jegliche Mods.
Settings: _1440x900, Very High, 0x AA, 4x AF_
Mehr gibt meine alte 8800 GTS nicht her. :<




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## [P.W.N]UltraNOOB (25. Februar 2011)

Teil 2 meiner Bilderreihe


----------



## Methos (25. Februar 2011)

So, hier meine Bilder... toller Wettbewerb, tolles Spiel  

MFG


----------



## darkeivl5 (25. Februar 2011)

Sooo, Hier mal ein Paar Screenshots von mir  hoffe euch gefällt das. Viel Spaß )


----------



## TA2 (25. Februar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SXFreak (25. Februar 2011)

Mal was von mir


----------



## JohnCooper (26. Februar 2011)

Okay erster Teil.
Die Bilder wurden NICHT bearbeitet.


----------



## NinjaOne (26. Februar 2011)

Echt schwer, man könnte dutzendweise von Crysis hochladen, aber ich belasse es erstmal bei 10.


----------



## JohnCooper (26. Februar 2011)

Teil2.
KEINES der Bilder wurde bearbeitet!


----------



## Ser1ouS (26. Februar 2011)

So, dann versuche ich auch mal mein Glück!


----------



## JohnCooper (26. Februar 2011)

Teil 3 
KEINES der Bilder wurde bearbeitet.


----------



## Cephei (26. Februar 2011)

Aus tausenden Bildern 24 rauspicken fiel mir jetzt schwer.
Ob jetzt "die richtigen" dabei sind wird sich dann zeigen (gerade der Kerl der sich ins linke Bild verschwimmt, gehört zu meinen Lieblingen. Womit ich vermutlich jedoch alleine dastehe).
Auch wenn nicht gerne gesehen werde ich wohl oder übel zwei Posts verfassen..


----------



## Cephei (26. Februar 2011)

Sollte nun von jedem Setting ein bis zwei Bilder geben.
Sind natürlich alle unbearbeitet.


----------



## b14ckj4ck (26. Februar 2011)

hier mal ein paar Bilder von mir, zwar nichts besonderes aber, naja,...

mfg b14ckj4ck


----------



## AlexKL77 (27. Februar 2011)

Ein bisschen mit Paint.net rumprobiert.Alles Crysis Warhead.


----------



## kL| (27. Februar 2011)

Kein schöner Strand mit traumhafen Sonnenuntergängen ...
Kein Paradis im Nirgendwo ...
Einfach nur schlechtes Wetter im Wald ...


----------



## Simlog (27. Februar 2011)

nochmal paar Bilder Crysis 4 ever .


----------



## Xrais (27. Februar 2011)

So von mir gibts auch nochmal ein best


----------



## Pädobär (27. Februar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pädobär (27. Februar 2011)

so ich habe mich auch mal versucht  sorry für leere post drüber ich habe es nicht gleich hinbekommen :/




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...lbum-php-albumid-4131-attachmentid-381305.jpg


----------



## crysisfreak110 (27. Februar 2011)

Dann will ich mich doch auch noch versuchen!


----------



## PCbastler93 (27. Februar 2011)

Super Idee mit dem Wettbewerb! Danke Nvidia, MSI, PCGH! 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xrais (27. Februar 2011)

so hier nochma was , wird sicherlich noch das ein oder andere dazu kommen


----------



## Sarge_70 (27. Februar 2011)

Crysis.​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D@rk (27. Februar 2011)

Hier mal meine


----------



## Razor2408 (27. Februar 2011)

Hier meine Screenshots:


----------



## doantheking (27. Februar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann mach ich auch mal mit, wirklich ne tolle Aktion. 
Das beste kommt ja meistens zum Schluss, hehe.


----------



## Ser1ouS (27. Februar 2011)

Nummero 2


----------



## J3r3my (27. Februar 2011)

Und hier meine letzten Screenshots:


----------



## Gilg@mesh (28. Februar 2011)

Tolle Sache mit den Screenshots, Postkarten Motive hab ich aber erstmal ausgelassen


----------



## ZETEX (28. Februar 2011)

Hier ein paar Bilder von mir:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ]-[unter (28. Februar 2011)

Fast übersehen heute ist schon letzter Tag


----------



## megaapfel (28. Februar 2011)

Das sind meine besten:


----------



## Simlog (28. Februar 2011)

heut ist ja schon der letzte Tag.


----------



## Simlog (28. Februar 2011)

Viel Glück an alle noch von mir.

Btw. Super Aktion hier.


----------



## DarkForce (28. Februar 2011)

Alles aus Crysis uno


----------



## megaapfel (28. Februar 2011)

Simlog schrieb:


> heut ist ja schon der letzte Tag.


 
weißt du allein schon aufgrund der Tatsache, dass alle deine Bilder komplett unterschiedliche Auflösungen haben, kann man erkennen dass das _nicht deine Screenshots_ sind. BTW wie dumm muss man sein, um *Crysis 2* Screenshots zu verwenden, wenn das Spiel noch nichtmal draußen ist? Denk mal drüber nach...


----------



## smarsch (28. Februar 2011)

Hier meine Pics.....


----------



## Simlog (28. Februar 2011)

megaapfel schrieb:


> weißt du allein schon aufgrund der Tatsache, dass alle deine Bilder komplett unterschiedliche Auflösungen haben, kann man erkennen dass das _nicht deine Screenshots_ sind. BTW wie dumm muss man sein, um *Crysis 2* Screenshots zu verwenden, wenn das Spiel noch nichtmal draußen ist? Denk mal drüber nach...


 Nur weil die Bilder in unterschiedlichen Auflösungen Gepostet sind (Btw. nur 2 verschiedene manche Bilder sind auch bearbeitet und deswegen nicht genau gleich) muss das ja nicht heißen das die nicht von mir sind oder ? Und selbst wenn wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil. 



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> *Die Regeln des Crysis-Screenshot-Wettbewerbs mit MSI*
> Der  Teilnahmeschluss ist der 01. März 2011. Unter allen Einsendungen wählt  PC Games Hardware 30 Screenshots aus und stellt diese der  PCGHX-Community zur Wahl. Pro Teilnehmer wird maximal ein Screenshot  herangezogen, gepostet werden dürfen auch mehrere. Die Gewinner werden schriftlich benachrichtigt und ihren  Forennamen öffentlich bekannt gegeben. Mitarbeiter der Sponsoren und der  Computec Media AG sowie deren Angehörige sind von der Teilnahme  ausgeschlossen.
> 
> Die Motiv-Wahl muss sich an Crysis-typischen  Settings orientieren, aus welchem Teil von Crysis (Crysis, Crysis  Warhead, Sandbox-Editor) der Screenshot stammt und ob Mods zum Einsatz  kommen, bleibt Ihnen überlassen. Der Fokus des Wettbewerbs liegt auf dem  fotografischen und künstlerischen Aspekt der Screenshots. Das Bild muss  im Forum von PC Games Hardware hochgeladen und als Anhang (!) dem  jeweiligen Post beigefügt werden, die Größe ist innerhalb der  Beschränkungen des Forums (900 Pixel Breite für von Hand eingebundene  Bilder) beliebig.


 
vllt. erstmal lesen bevor man die Klappe aufreist und wer sagt was von Crysis 2 ??? Wo soll ich das Speil herbekommen kommt doch erst noch raus .


----------



## Claymas (28. Februar 2011)

Hier mal meine.


----------



## xerxes (28. Februar 2011)

@ megaapfel
Simlog ist bestimmt der kleine Bruder von "Superheld" aka "chicken", die Bilder sehen schon ziemlich gleich aus, egal die Jury wird es schon richten. 

Meine kleine Auswahl …


----------



## maribor (28. Februar 2011)

Panorama und HDR mit und ohne Bearbeitung aus Crysis


----------



## megaapfel (28. Februar 2011)

Simlog schrieb:


> Nur weil die Bilder in unterschiedlichen Auflösungen Gepostet sind (Btw. nur 2 verschiedene manche Bilder sind auch bearbeitet und deswegen nicht genau gleich) muss das ja nicht heißen das die nicht von mir sind oder ? Und selbst wenn wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil.
> 
> 
> 
> vllt. erstmal lesen bevor man die Klappe aufreist und wer sagt was von Crysis 2 ??? Wo soll ich das Speil herbekommen kommt doch erst noch raus .


 
Willst du mich ver**schen oder was?
1. Warum solltest du immer solche komischen Auflösungen benutzen?
2. Die Bilder aus der Stadt sind eindeutig aus Crysis 2.
3. Ich würde mit dir um 100€ wetten, dass ich mindestens 50 % deiner angeblichen Screenshots auf anderen Webseiten finde.

Kleine Kostprobe für das erste geklaute Bild.
Ich denke, du kannst mit ziemlich großer Wahrscheinlichkeit davon ausgehen, vom Wettbewerb ausgeschlossen zu werden


----------



## Simlog (28. Februar 2011)

megaapfel schrieb:


> Willst du mich ver**schen oder was?
> 1. Warum solltest du immer solche komischen Auflösungen benutzen?
> 2. Die Bilder aus der Stadt sind eindeutig aus Crysis 2.
> 3. Ich würde mit dir um 100€ wetten, dass ich mindestens 50 % deiner angeblichen Screenshots auf anderen Webseiten finde.
> ...


 
1. Ich hab die Bilder sicher nicht in Crysis 2 gemacht und 2. in den Regeln steht nichts davon, dass alle Screens von einem selbst kommen müssen!

Also mach hier mal kein so großes Faß auf und bleib zur Abwechslung mal beim Thema un post einen Screenshot aus Crysis.


----------



## Bruce112 (28. Februar 2011)

hier von mir


----------



## megaapfel (28. Februar 2011)

Simlog schrieb:


> 1. Ich hab die Bilder sicher nicht in Crysis 2 gemacht und 2. in den Regeln steht nichts davon, dass alle Screens von einem selbst kommen müssen!
> 
> Also mach hier mal kein so großes Faß auf und bleib zur Abwechslung mal beim Thema un post einen Screenshot aus Crysis.


 
Stimmt die Bilder aus Crysis 2 hast du nicht selbst gemacht, sondern von z.B. Gamestar kopiert.
Dass die Screenshots selbst gemacht werden müssen, war jedem von vornherein klar, auch wenn es da nicht explizit steht, denn es ist selbstverständlich.


----------



## Sarge_70 (28. Februar 2011)

Crysis​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ---___db___--- (28. Februar 2011)

Auch hier meine Bilder aus den selbst erstellten mods (Crysis & Crysis Wars)  :
Mir persönlich gefallen einige davon auf ihre Art und Weise - daher überlasse ich euch die Entscheidung ob es was Wert ist oder nicht!

Viel Spass beim Auswerten und viel Glück allen die mitmachen  

Crybusters

Tote Pferde - Gruselig?
http://www.fantasyhaze.com/PCGH/00003.png

Lina im Wald (Cool Schatteneffekte  )
http://www.fantasyhaze.com/PCGH/00008.png

Fantasy Scene im Eispallast
http://www.fantasyhaze.com/PCGH/00009.png

Düster, aber man erahnt wohl nix gutes 
http://www.fantasyhaze.com/PCGH/00030.png

Dark woods, there they come: 
http://www.fantasyhaze.com/PCGH/00031.png
http://www.fantasyhaze.com/PCGH/00034.png 

Gruselig - die eiskalte schönheit 
http://www.fantasyhaze.com/PCGH/00040.png

Stranges Baumhaus mit grünen Lichtern 
http://www.fantasyhaze.com/PCGH/00045.png

Gruftiger Bus in der Einöde kurz vo dem Vergnügungpark über dem das Verderben - wie ein Engel - schwebt. 
http://www.fantasyhaze.com/PCGH/00056.png 

Verfolger im Feld, eine Gefahr für alle Touristen 
http://www.fantasyhaze.com/PCGH/00059.png

Andere Ansicht der Märchenschlossfront
http://www.fantasyhaze.com/PCGH/00069.png

Ich sehe kleine Monster überall 
http://www.fantasyhaze.com/PCGH/00070.png

Ein Schloss, mitten in den Bauarbeiten? Wo gibts denn das? 
http://www.fantasyhaze.com/PCGH/00071.png

Ein misteriöses Signal, ein schräges Haus, der pure Horror!
http://www.fantasyhaze.com/PCGH/00077.png

Im Hintergarten, welch ein Wunder, findet sich ein Nebelschummer  
http://www.fantasyhaze.com/PCGH/00078.png

Die Kirche im Dorf, aber man bleibt wohl nicht lange in der Stille, die Monster kann man schon hören 
http://www.fantasyhaze.com/PCGH/00079.png

Der Tote und das blaue Ding auf der Bergstation der Gondelbahn... *wohuuuu*
http://www.fantasyhaze.com/PCGH/00081.png

und 3 exklusive Bilder meine neuen Mod die in ein paar Tagen erscheinen wird "The dam" - remake des Dam levels von Goldeneye (N64)

Regnerischer Vorposten 
http://www.fantasyhaze.com/PCGH/Dam.png

Regnerischer Unterstellplatz
http://www.fantasyhaze.com/PCGH/Dam2.png

Der Dam in der schönesten regnerischen Ansicht mit vielen Wolken und doch ein paar Sonnenstrahlen der Abendsonne 
http://www.fantasyhaze.com/PCGH/Dam3.png


----------



## prost (28. Februar 2011)

Hier meine. Nur mit Photoshop auf 900px "geschrumpft".


----------



## Gnummi (28. Februar 2011)

Ich habe mich ebenfalls entschieden, jetzt auch mal die Besten meiner Screenshots hochzuladen. Die benutze ich sonst eigentlich nur als Desktophintergrund. Aber bei den hübschen Preisen und aufgrund der Tatsache, dass ich ein Fan von Crysis bin, muss ich einfach mitmachen.


----------



## -DrSchmerz- (28. Februar 2011)

erstmal probieren


----------



## -DrSchmerz- (28. Februar 2011)

Grafisch kann ich mit meiner 9800 Gt nicht mithalten, ich versuch auf dem künstlerischen wert. Hoffe es gefällt.
Teil 1


----------



## H.A.M.mer (28. Februar 2011)

Mein Beitrag


----------



## -DrSchmerz- (28. Februar 2011)

Teil 2:

Allen viel Glück, eine tolle Idee mit dem Wettbewerb. Hatte viel Spaß dabei.


----------



## JohnCooper (28. Februar 2011)

So kurz vor schluss gibts meinen Teil 4.
Hat recht viel arbeit gekostet da ziemlich viele Details und kleine Geschichten drin stecken.
Jeder kann sich dazu eine eigene Story denken 
Hoffe es ist "Crysis genug" 
KEINES der Bilder wurde bearbeitet!


----------



## Ser1ouS (28. Februar 2011)

Und noch eine neue Kreation  Weckt vielleicht bei dem ein oder anderen Erinnerungen


----------



## fl4ve (28. Februar 2011)

So, noch ein paar "Last-Minute" Uploads von mir - aus dem "ursprünglichen" Crysis mit verbesserter ToD.
Alle Screenys wurden mit Fraps aufgenommen und mit Gimp runterskaliert.

Allen Teilnehmern viel Glück bei diesem netten Wettbewerb


----------



## JohnCooper (28. Februar 2011)

Teil 5 und letzter Teil.


----------



## Beskarion (28. Februar 2011)

Hier mal meine bescheidene Auswahl.


----------



## SimonZ (28. Februar 2011)

ups nur noch wenige Minuten, gerade noch geschafft.


----------



## Beskarion (28. Februar 2011)

Nun der 2te und letzte Teil von mir.

Viel Glück euch allen und viel Spaß beim entscheiden!!


----------



## Stormtrooper (28. Februar 2011)

So, habs auch noch geschafft meine Bilder hochzuladen. Nix bearbeitet, alles original Crysis.
Viel Glück (oder Erfolg) allen!


----------



## bogomil22 (28. Februar 2011)

kurz vor Schluss poste ich auch mal


----------



## exoRR (1. März 2011)

Hoffe es gilt noch


----------



## exoRR (1. März 2011)

.....


----------



## exoRR (1. März 2011)

Nochmal alles kleiner falls es zu groß war (hab die regeln nicht ganz verstanden, mache beides zur Sicherheit).


----------



## exoRR (1. März 2011)

kleiner..


----------



## Tom Yum 72 (1. März 2011)

Bei so einem Wettbewerb sieht man viele schöne Screenshots,die man warscheinlich sonst nie zu Gesicht bekommen hätte.


----------



## RIGame (1. März 2011)

mit fraps erstellt und nicht nachbearbeitet. installier ist die mster mod. 1680x1050 pixel Bildauflösung.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KingLu (1. März 2011)

hier paar screens von mir hab glück das ich die Bilde rnoch gefunden habe im Ordner XD Crysis läuft bei mir nimma Grafikkarte is letzen in den Himmel gestiegen =(


----------



## Rohrschach (1. März 2011)

Nachdem meine Platte letzte Woche abgestürzt hatte ich nur noch diesen einen Screen als ich in der Sandbox rumgespielt habe


----------



## dragonbane (1. März 2011)

So und kurz vor Schluss dann auch noch meine letzte Einsendung für den Contest 

*Titel: Invasion von Prag*

Nach einer langen Verfolgungsjagd um die ganze Welt ist es den US Marines schließlich gelungen, den nordkoreanischen Anführer Kim Sun mitsamt eines wertvollen Objekts auf seinem in der Moldau vor Anker liegendem Schiff mitten in Prag zu stellen. Was könnte jetzt noch schief gehen?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Viele Grüße und noch einen schönen Abend.


*PS:* Wie immer das Bild auch in groß für die Details und die Galerie 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (2. März 2011)

So, der Thread wird geschlossen, da der 1.3. vorbei ist. Wir ziehen uns jetzt ins stille Kämmerlein für die Auswahl zurück. Da aber noch Cebit ist, dauert das ein paar Tage.


----------

